# Shop helper



## dirty tools (May 9, 2022)

His name is Echo 
4 month old Australian Shepard


----------



## brino (May 9, 2022)

I love the colouration.
It looks like ying and yang up his face!
Brian


----------



## sycle1 (May 9, 2022)

Looks like a very cute distraction!


----------



## mmcmdl (May 10, 2022)

Great looking pup !


----------



## Gaffer (May 10, 2022)

My son in Waukesha has one. They are great pups!


----------



## FOMOGO (May 10, 2022)

Probably more reliable than any shop help you could hire. Nice pup, I've had mine about two months now, and she's coming along nicely. Mike


----------



## Gaffer (May 10, 2022)

I couldn’t resist posting a picture of Guster


----------



## Tipton1965 (May 15, 2022)

Great looking pup!  Here's my shop helper......quite lazy.


----------



## ConValSam (May 15, 2022)

Tipton1965 said:


> Here's my shop helper


Surprised your helper isn't helping themselves to the tasty cedar bushes outside the window. 

Here deer devour cedar so they look like plant skeletons after the winter, but only as high as they can reach so sometimes the plant looks more like a wacky bonsai.


----------



## Tipton1965 (May 15, 2022)

ConValSam said:


> Here deer devour cedar so they look like plant skeletons after the winter, but only as high as they can reach so sometimes the plant looks more like a wacky bonsai.


I feel your pain!!


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 15, 2022)

Here's mine, Inspector Pepper


----------

